# Dog insurance with foreign travel included



## Grum (Sep 20, 2017)

We have a new family member




and are looking for dog insurance that includes cover for European travel so wondered what company people on here use ?


----------



## Private (Sep 20, 2017)

*Usually a con*



Grum said:


> We have a new family member
> 
> View attachment 57909
> 
> and are looking for dog insurance that includes cover for European travel so wondered what company people on here use ?



Yet to find a good one.
It is usually better to self insure if you can. 
When animals are young they all insure for good prices but any claims you make prevent you from including that 'condition' with a new insurer so you have to stay with the same insurer; obviously they then know that therefore charge ridiculous premiums for future years.
Once the animal is in the age bracket where you might need a claim for age related issues premiums are usually prohibitively high.  
I've not had insurance for years but if getting a quote tell them your dog is 10 years old to see how much future premiums could be.  If you find that premium too expensive then why bother in the early years when you are less likely to need to make a claim?
The best option in my view is to insure for the first year or two maximum (just in case of hereditary disease or youthful accident etc) then self insure for next 8 years or so. If you can then justify the premium for your older dog do so, otherwise pay for any treatment required with the money you saved in the early years.

Beautiful pup BTW.


----------



## Dogeared (Sep 21, 2017)

Not sure if this is what your after.  We currently have our dog insured (pet insurance) with Morethan and it gives us some cover whilst abroad.  Currently offering 25% off if you insure through the internet.


----------



## ScamperVan (Sep 21, 2017)

Our John Lewis Insurance covers abroad.


----------



## LesleyKH (Sep 21, 2017)

We're on dogs 3 & 4 now and have to say have never insured them. We know we've saved enough with dogs 1 & 2 to justify this and we have enough to pay for what we need to if either dog has problems. Dog 1 had to have emergency treatment once and dog 2 ended up with cancer, so even with those costs we still saved by not insuring.

Lesley


----------



## katv (Sep 21, 2017)

+1 for John Lewis, that's who we use.


----------



## harrow (Sep 21, 2017)

Private said:


> Yet to find a good one.
> It is usually better to self insure if you can.
> When animals are young they all insure for good prices but any claims you make prevent you from including that 'condition' with a new insurer so you have to stay with the same insurer; obviously they then know that therefore charge ridiculous premiums for future years.
> Once the animal is in the age bracket where you might need a claim for age related issues premiums are usually prohibitively high.
> ...


Agreed.
If you start off with a pot of money, two or three thousand and then add a little money each month.
Mind you I found out some vets were not happy that I self funded.
:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## Private (Sep 21, 2017)

*Cheaper abroad*

Please also note that vets in France and Spain do not charge the exhorbitant rates that UK vets charge. 
It is possibly the same in most other European countries but I only have experience of French & Spanish vets. 

Like Harrow & Hairydog suggested there are also 2 rates with vets when the big bills come; one for the insured animals & one for those not insured.

Those who are currently insured & happy please experiment with premiums for older animals or a post illness/claim premium; the results may shock you. Whilst your vet will show some compassion for you and your pet regarding prices your insurance company won't.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi Graham,that's a lovely looking pup you got there,big brownie points from Shirl,you should be able to milk that for a year or two
Personally I wouldn't bother getting ripped off by an insurance company,put some pennies in a doggy account and pay your "premium" into that,if the dog has no problems you'll have a great holiday in ten years or so.
What's the breed? Name?


----------



## Grum (Sep 21, 2017)

Some interesting thoughts, I don't fancy rising premiums when you actually might need to use the policy but I do think it might be worth having for a while in case of hereditary diseases.
  Hi Dave, she is a border collie called Willow with a love of biting shoes it seems


----------



## Deleted member 48528 (Sep 22, 2017)

We never insured our dogs before, we had five Scotties at the one time, and you couldn't I sure them for having pups as they are terrible whelpers, and apart from those troubles we have been lucky with our ten dogs, they only ever needed serious treatment at the end of their lives, and vets bills weren't so high then. Now we are retired and on a fixed income, we have i sûrs ce for this last dog, a cocker who is now two years old. He is insured with the Kennel club and is covered for overseas travel, which if I remember correctly cost about £20 on top of the regular U.K. Premium. We have used the insurance once when he had an x-ray after getting a paw caught in a door, and they have a helpline where you can talk to veterinary nurses if you are worried, which has been useful especially if they are poorly when you are away in your van. Saves a trip to the vet.

Cheers 
Lesley


----------

